# Como elegir transistores



## fedelaplata (May 23, 2007)

Hola gente, me estoy iniciando en electronica y quisiera saber donde puedo consultar información sobre transistores para poder elegir cual es mejor para determinada aplicacion, con que tension trabaja, la corriente, cuant amplifica, frecuencias, etc.. alguna guia o algo... mejor si es gratis!

bueno, gracias desde ya

Fede


----------



## rampa (May 23, 2007)

podes consultar en la base de datos de los fabricantes... en  esta pagina podes encontrar gran cantidad:

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/

Suerte.


----------



## pepepuerto (May 23, 2007)

Hola ,como ampliación de la pagina del amigo Rampa, mando esta pagina, suerte saludos
http://www.gmelectronica.com.ar/catalogo/pag113.html


----------



## hades_21 (Jul 12, 2007)

es facil y sencillo solo busca el dtasheet del transitor en la pagina que te mencionaron hay conseguiras toda la información necesaria del transistor las curvas graficas que trae son primordiales asi que utilizalas sobre todo la del beta.


----------



## Melghost (Feb 12, 2013)

¿Y alguna guía para elegirlos, partiendo de los parámetros deseados y obtener la referencia?
Yo tengo un libro antiguo con muchos miles de referencias y sus características, donde es relativamente fácil buscar, pero me temo que esté muy desactualizado.

¿Nadie conoce alguna página web o aplicación que te ayude a buscarlos?


Ah, vale, pepepuerto. Perdón, pregunté antes de mirar. Excelente aportación.


----------

